# Destin 4/30/2013



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

*4/30/2013 East end James Lee Park*

630am/12pm chest high waves incoming tide 71 degree water partly cloudy

Live Sandfleas 1/2 to 1 inch on double Eagle Claw snaper/croaker rig

845am 1st Pom 12''

930am 26'' Redfish on live sandflea 15 minute fight 

2 more Poms 15''

several catfish from tiny to 18''

I need a bigger cooler and a new reel


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Good day fishing...Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on a good day of fishing.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Now thats a good day fishing.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Great catch! Thats awesome that your red was a slot.... Red fish is one of my favorite fish to eat!!


----------

